# Health insurance



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

Has anyone a good health insurance that I could join when I arrive in Portugal? I am told that as a British passport holder I qualify for Portugese Health care but I would like to take out private health insurance both for myself and my girlfriend.

Tony Charlton


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Any medical health insurance is expensive and because of disclosure tends not to cover the things you might well want covering. 

Millennium Bank offer health cover Millennium bcp gives you an idea whats on offer or Silvers & Siobhán just recommended this guy.
Home Insurance - Silver Coast Financials


----------

